# Beetle gtg / sowo 2014



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

I was thinking it would be cool to get all the beetles together down in Helen for a nice photoshoot. If anyone is down start adding to the thread and we can get a head count. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

You know I'm in

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

1- sp33dy
2- drtechy
3- garyd87
4- MissVeeDub
5- vwlennon67


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

sp33dy said:


> 1- sp33dy
> 2- drtechy
> 3- garyd87
> 4-


looking forward to the pix!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm down.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Man, I am jealous. I've always wanted to go to SOWO...

POST LOTS OF PICS!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> Man, I am jealous. I've always wanted to go to SOWO...
> 
> POST LOTS OF PICS!


So why not come on down? The price is right!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

the more the merrier. :thumbup:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

What day will this be happening? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

What do you guys say if we set it up for friday ? Ill bring my dslr tripod etc.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Friday sounds good to me

posted using tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like a plan gentlemen. Any idea where you guys wanna meet up?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Sounds like a plan gentlemen. Any idea where you guys wanna meet up?


We could meet at the car wash, clean the rides, and then head to a spot to shoot.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Yea thats a good idea


----------



## vwlennon67 (Oct 4, 2009)

90% sure I'm bringing my beetle unless I finish my gti. But I'm def interested in being a part of the shoot


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vwlennon67 said:


> 90% sure I'm bringing my beetle unless I finish my gti. But I'm def interested in being a part of the shoot


awesome :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump, what's the story here? We meeting up Friday? 2 weeks to go!!!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Bump, what's the story here? We meeting up Friday? 2 weeks to go!!!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I am checking on Rooms and see if I can't make it. If so I would like to be part of the Photoshoot.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

So I'll be in Helen Friday, by a miracle I got Friday off!
Is this still going on?


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> 1- sp33dy
> 2- drtechy
> 3- garyd87
> 4- MissVeeDub
> 5- vwlennon67


Im all in 
What time Friday? :thumbup:


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

I would love to do shoot the gtg as long as it's during daylight. How's 2pm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

MissVeeDub said:


> I would love to do shoot the gtg as long as it's during daylight. How's 2pm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta be checked in by 2 so I hoping to get there by noon. Im stayin' in clayton which is just about 20 or 30 minutes away.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2pm sounds good to me

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Are we still meeting at the car wash?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Are we still meeting at the car wash?


I assume so

posted using tapatalk


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to add this to the consolidated list. 

What car wash there aren't any in Helen, so I'm guessing you mean one of the car wash places in Cleveland?

Also is 2pm the correct time?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

meechelle said:


> I'm going to add this to the consolidated list.
> 
> What car wash there aren't any in Helen, so I'm guessing you mean one of the car wash places in Cleveland?
> 
> Also is 2pm the correct time?


You guys are meeting up in Cleveland? I can give suggestions on spots

<------------


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> You guys are meeting up in Cleveland? I can give suggestions on spots
> 
> <------------


Wait; I'm now betting you mean Cleveland GA (if there is such a place), not OH.


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Wait; I'm now betting you mean Cleveland GA (if there is such a place), not OH.


Yes sorry, Cleveland GA


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I haz the dumbs today. :laugh:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a definite location for where you wanna meet? I just need to know cuz cleveland is another direction for me.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

What's the status on meeting up?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

hope eeveyone is having fun. My mechatronic unit gave up last weekend and i am stil without it. NOWO for me :thumbdown:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well just got home from SoWo! What an amazing time! Sorry if I didn't have a chance to catch up with everyone, all the beetles looked awesome! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

for all of us that were nowo we need pics !!!!!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Pictures!!! Pictures!!! Pictures!!!.....


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Here are just a few that I took this weekend, I was just disappointed that there weren't more Beetles there. 

084


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

OH Yaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Moarrrr!! :thumbup:


----------

